# volume butons on keyboard!

## paulb787

ok i have an increase volume decrease volume and myte button on my keyboard. i ran xev and the do produce output. since in openbox i would really like 2 be able 2 get these working

any ideas? my keyboard is a Saitek Gaming Keyboard Pro

----------

## nlindblad

What desktop enviroment or window manager are you using? GNOME/KDE has great features for keyboard shortcuts like that...

----------

## paulb787

im using openbox standalone  :Sad:  it wont be taht easy LOL

----------

## nlindblad

What keyboard layout are you using?

Apperantly OpenBox has excellent support for keyboard shortcuts, if you know the signal-name of the button that is.   :Confused: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Openbox

http://icculus.org/openbox/docs.php?page=details.html#keybindings

----------

## paulb787

im trying to use xbind keys and i got teh codes 160,174,176 but cant figure out what needs to be inputed into the config file??

PLEASE HELP

----------

